# Official ~ Rover is Over!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

After just under a year of ownership, and having to endure 'funny' comments :roll: from the Forum wags!, the 'Rover' has now gone.

Victim of the toll of bankruptcy and an ex girlfriend who wanted her huge slice returned to her it has now gone.

It was a nice enough car, well built, reliable but boring as wotsits to drive.

So, with the few pence that I was allowed to keep :? , I've got myself a new toy. And, slap my arse and call me Susan, it's bloody brilliant. It's well built, fun to drive, (and you actually drive it!), and it's got some grunt.










In a Rolf Harris styleee ~ "Can you guess what it is yet?".


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Is it a Cinquecento?


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Golf GTI?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Is it a Saxo with pointlessly large alloy wheels, a 5" tailpipe held on with cable ties, a sponge to replace the air filter, home made "blacked out" windows and neons?

Ooh, ooh - no, I know.......... is it a Ssangyong thingy???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MkIII Golf VR6


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Is it a Cinquecento?


Cough!

As in, 'F*ck Off'. :wink:

bigrich wins. VW Golf 2.0 GTi


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

THe door opening looks like MKIII GOlf.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And get someone with a decent camera to take a photo for you :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All the best people drive Golfs


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

So are you going to change your user name to TT2BMW2VW


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thought it was an R8 at first.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I thought it was an Allegro when I first looked but the steering wheel was the wrong shape :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jbell said:


> So are you going to change your user name to TT2BMW2VW


Nah, probably just 'Looser'!! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks in good condition - enjoy.

I'm sure you will bounce back. Sorry to hear your woes.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > So are you going to change your user name to TT2BMW2VW
> ...


Or even 'Loser'. Unless your morals are even worse than your taste in cars!!

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks phodge. Although, I knew you'd be along sometime so my typo is correct!! :-*

Tosh ~ Cheers mate. Guess I've had the fun times and now have to 'pay' for it. Still, I have my own newish 2 bed flat, (albeit HA), and the car was paid for in cash so that's all mine too. Quite enjoy living within my means rather than having the, 'Blimey, must have one of those. Where's my credit card?' attitude.

Could be a harsh lesson to some of the 'youngsters' on here that mod, mod and then mod again on credit cards. One day you may find you can't meet that monthly repayment! :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Pretty brave move disclosing that info on a public forum. I take my hat off to you. I won't patronise but the best of luck.

I had a Mark 3 Golf GTI in dragon green, the last of the run with special alloys, sunroof aircon etc. When I sold it 3 years later I swear it was 100% showroom condition with around 21000 miles on the clock (can't remember the exact figure).

A friend of mine bought it for his daughter who decided that VW had made a major mistake with the design and promptly (within a week or so) introduced the nearside to a truck. It was repaired sympathetically at least.

Enjoy the car. Can't really tell from the pic but it looks as if the rear spoiler and side trim have gone grey, as mine did. Try smooth peanut butter (yes I know :roll and they'll go back to black better than most products off the shelf.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > So are you going to change your user name to TT2BMW2VW
> ...


You're not a looser - you've got us  [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Thanks phodge. Although, I knew you'd be along sometime so my typo is correct!! :-*
> 
> Tosh ~ Cheers mate. Guess I've had the fun times and now have to 'pay' for it. Still, I have my own newish 2 bed flat, (albeit HA), and the car was paid for in cash so that's all mine too. Quite enjoy living within my means rather than having the, 'Blimey, must have one of those. Where's my credit card?' attitude.
> 
> Could be a harsh lesson to some of the 'youngsters' on here that mod, mod and then mod again on credit cards. One day you may find you can't meet that monthly repayment! :?


Good lesson to learn as you say. Temptation and credit are a bad combination. Glad things are on the up for you Neil. Enjoy the car.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks sonic and Jog.

I was a harsh lesson indeed. Thankfully I didn't own a house to lose as well! :?

I was made redundant and got a large payoff from Barclays after being there 17 years. As I didn't have a house, and didn't think I needed one, I splashed 25 grand out on my TT. Then the modding bug hit me with the first being the MTM chip, then I 'had' to uprate the brakes so it had to be Porsche and then lowered, body kit, 3 sets of wheels, 2 Miltek exhausts and 1 GT exhaust, angel eyes, spacers, Kenwood DVD headunit, front speakers, amp, bass box, boost controller + 1 blown engine!! 

It certainly didn't all come out of my new salary and so the credit cards, which had very high limits, took a battering. I've seen people on here who are young, live with their parents, have a TT and are modding. All well and good when you're in that comfort zone but eventually you'll have to leave it and face the outside world where you'll have rent/mortage/bills etc. Then will you afford the Â£500 minimum payments?

I want people on here, especially those mentioned above, to read this and see that you can go from everything to nothing very quickly. I had a 25 grand TT with personalised number plate and a 5 grand sports bike with a personalised number plate. Now I have a 1 grand, N reg Golf GTI with 121,000 miles on the clock.

Am I happy though? Yes, I guess I am. I didn't lose as much as I could have. I've still got the important people around me and have shed the clingers on that were there thinking I was loaded, (they soon jumped ship!). I'm still young enough to start again and work my way up but obviously ......without credit cards! :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you for posting that.

I'm currently living at home, have a TT with a personalised plate and a lot of mods, have the biggest loan the bank would provide me with and 4 credit cards maxed out.

This last month I technically had Â£20 to last me 3 weeks :s

So I'm definatly at the point of needing a drastic rethink of my situation.

Nick


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nick ~ Just be careful.

I don't feel any stigma associated with being declared Bankrupt. I have nobody but myself to blame either.

It's just life afterwards where you wont get a loan for 6 years, when you have to have a basic cashpoint card because you can't even get a debit card, (so eveything has to be paid for in cash i.e. petrol, food etc), when you ask BT for a phone line for your new flat and they surcharge you 50 quid because they can't credit score you and, until recently, where you can't have direct debits or standing orders on your account and so have to pay every bill over the counter with cash! :?

It's more an inconvenient pain in the ar5e!!

Learn from my mistake mate and don't make one yourself. :wink:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Quite possibly the best post I have ever read on this forum.

Big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for you 

I one lost everything but the only emotion I had was one of relief because it was over. Now I've just agreed to increase my total mortgage payments to Â£2000 per month out of my own choice and to build a huge extension on our house in Scotland.

Enjoy the financial freedom that you've got and then build on it but whilst learning from your lessons along the way.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks mate. Nice that you bothered to post of the dangers.

Hope things are ok with yourself anyway.

Nick


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers Nick. Like I said, things are fine. I'm happy living within my means and have got what I need and am satisfied with what I have.

Thanks Teehee. Much appreciated.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Good man. A lot of respect from this corner too.

I too have had financial woes in the last few years. I left my old company & got screwed over by my old business partners to the tune of 30K, I had a very sticky financial situation regarding a shared mortage which took nearly 18 months to rectify, during which time my new business hit a rocky patch & I didn't get paid for 6 months.. I went from driving a TT to an 11 year old Rover 620, so your GTi is waaaay above that!

It's taken me 3 years of bloody hard graft, but now all my debt is paid and I am currently looking to buy a new house and car & my salary is beyond anything I could have dared hope for. That isn't a 'considerably richer than you' statement it's just a fact; I am lucky that I came out the other side of a situation that 36 months ago I could see no end to.

Good luck with your current circumstances - I think you have a very positive attitude towards things 

Mart.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I cant believe that dipsh1t Neil is getting so much sympathy. :wink:

Seriously Neil, good luck with the rehab, having been very close during the recession back in 92/93, I can understand what it is like. Fortunately I was able to pull back from the brink, however it took about 7 years to get back to a good solid financial status again. Then I bought the TT, the boat, another TT.......


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Then I bought the TT, the boat, another TT.......












:wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Best of luck Neil, merely a step back and a lesson learned - could happen to any of us :?

in 92 i lost my house, my job, my (then) g/f and ended up on the dole living in a shitty bedsit surrounded by drug dealers 

I then went thru a variety of jobs, van driving, car valeting, factory work until i re-built my credit status - started a computer company that went tits up - decided stick with what you know and went back into estate agency as the market had recovered - but the danger signs are looming - hence why i'm starting another business to run alongside my current one.

Just remember they can't keep a good man down :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Then I bought the TT, the boat, another TT.......
> ...


The context was meant to be that even after the bad experiences, you never learn, and start to load up credit.....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> The context was meant to be that even after the bad experiences, you never learn, and start to load up credit.....


I might be bankrupt but I aint a thick sh|t!! (hence the winky!). :wink:

It would appear that there are more in this situation that I originally thought and a lot of honest and open replies on here.

Hopefully, if it does prompt at least 1 or 2 people to review their current situation and save themselves, then it will be worth all the honest and frank opinions.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> I might be bankrupt but I aint a thick sh|t!! (hence the winky!). :wink:


Really? :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> I might be bankrupt but I aint a thick sh|t!! (hence im wonky!). :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Without wanting to sound too patronising Neil, well done on 2 counts:

1. Working through your situation and still keeping your (warped :wink: ) sense of humour.
2. Being man enough to post it all on here. (as said by most above)

I know you've mentioned it here before but I don't think any of us realised the extent. Let's just hope any on here that are headed the same way, realise before it's too late :?

Not a bad motor either  8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers guys.

Proud to be a Wonky ronin! :wink:

I love the car to be honest. It's the first time I've had a smile on my face driving since losing the TT!


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> 2. Being man enough to post it all on here. (as said by most above)


very true!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you are bankrupt, why give your ex anything?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> If you are bankrupt, why give your ex anything?


Because she 'lent' me 6 grand to buy it when I sold the TT. Now that she's having trouble selling her 3 bed, detached house she wanted her 6 grand back.

I'm a man of my word if nothing else! :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> I'm a man of my word if nothing else! :?


Respect to you . Keep working hard and lets hope we all see you back in a TT one day in the not too distant future  :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> living in a shitty bedsit surrounded by drug dealers


Which I bet you described as a bijou Apartment, easy to maintain. in a culturally rich area :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > living in a shitty bedsit surrounded by drug dealers
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------

